# American Opera Composers



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

In another thread a member claimed he could not name 31 American opera composers (I think he can but was being sarcastic.) Came about because of discussions concerning John Cage and the operas he composed (These were new to me).

I thought of how many American composers I was familiar with that composed at least one opera. Off the top of my head I came up with:

Mark Adamo*
John Adams*
Dominick Argento*
Samuel Barber*
Mark Blitzstein
Aaron Copland*
Carlisle Floyd*
Lukas Foss*
George Gershwin*
Howard Hanson*
Stephan Hartke*
Richard Danielpour
Jake Heggi*
Robert Kurka*
Gian Carlo Menotti*
Nico Muhly (Met will be doing his latest opera, _Marnie_, next season.)
Elliott Carter
Daron Hagen
Edward Thomas*
Douglas Moore*
Tobias Picker*
Andre Previn*
Ned Rorem*
William Schuman*
Deems Taylor*
Virgil Thomson*
William Grant Still
Robert Ward*
Steven Stucky
Philip Glass
Leonardo Balada
Roger Sessions (Yeah I know some think _Montezuma_ was a dud but I heard a good recording of it on YouTube)
John Corigliano
Peter Westergaard*
Leonard Bernstein*
Jack Beeson**
William Bolcolm
Norman Dello Joio
Louis Gruenberg**
Lowell Liebermann
John Harbison
Ulysses Kay
Todd Machover**
Stephen Paulus
Gunther Schuller
Ellie Seigmeister
Randall Thompson
Henry Hadley
Amy Beach
Hugo Weisgaard**
Jennifer Higdon
Bernard Hermann
*I have recordings of their operas.
**I am not familiar with these composers music but I do know of some of the operas they composed

I am sure we can come up with a few more.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's one - Michael Daugherty, who wrote an opera called _Jackie O_ back in the 90s. It's a work I like - it's campy but also poignant, especially the second act.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

elgars ghost said:


> Here's one - Michael Daugherty, who wrote an opera called _Jackie O_ back in the 90s. It's a work I like - it's campy but also poignant, especially the second act.


Missed that one!!! Big fan of Daugherty. Met him once.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

I also have recordings of:

Robert Aldridge: Elmer Gantry
Anthony Davis: X
Don Davis: Rio de Sangre
Scott Joplin: Treemonisha
Bernard Rands: Vincent


----------



## Thomyum2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Some other additions to the list:

Ricky Ian Gordon (_A Coffin in Egypt _ - written for Frederica von Stade, who came out of retirement to perform it)
Clint Borzoni (_Copper Queen _- premiere by the Arizona Opera)
Charles Wuorinen (_Brokeback Mountain _- premiered in Madrid in 2014 and being performed this month at the New York City Opera)


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I thought about it for fifteen minutes and came up with 23 off the top of my head (without looking at this thread, so I only saw and ignored John Cage). Those on my list but not yet mentioned:

Mason Bates - _The (R)Evolution of Steve Jobs_ which premiered last summer at Santa Fe was his first opera
Laura Kaminsky - I really loved _As One_ and am looking forward to _Today It Rains_, about Georgia O'Keefe, set to premiere in 2019 by Opera Parallèle in SF
Hannah Lash
Tod Machover - One of the first operas I ever owned on CD was _VALIS_, his adaptation of a novel by Philip K Dick.
Matt Marks - He just passed away at 38. His opera _Mata Hari_ is being performed this summer by West Edge Opera
Missy Mazzoli
Dorothy Rudd Moore
Meredith Monk
Kurt Rohde
Bright Sheng

Even with all those 'M' last names I swear I was not cheating!

Oh, and upon editing I see that Tod Machover had been named already. Oops.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

Oops,

I forgot my recording of Plumpjack by Gordon Getty.

I have Gregory Spears' Fellow Traveler and Lori Laitman's Scarlet Letter on my want list. Looking at this thread I may have to add a few more.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I recently listened to _The Scarlet Letter_ and thought it was very good. I would really like to see a production of it.

I'm not sure how I forgot Gordon Getty; I've seen his _Usher House_ and see him around often enough, at the opera house, symphony, and other such events. I really don't recommend this opera, though!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

_Ainadamar_ by Golijov

(Sorry. I didn't read the heading carefully. I thought you were looking for 21st C composers, not just American ones) Golijov is, of course, Argentinian.)


----------



## Thomyum2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Another addition to the list should be Conrad Susa. I saw his _Transformations_ performed by two different companies many years ago and really enjoyed it - I've always wondered why it's not performed more.


----------

